# Fighting Dirty?



## Andrew Green (Apr 21, 2006)

hmm...

http://streaming2.vidilife.com/vidilife/video/2005/11/11/54468/555773.wmv


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 21, 2006)

A different approch I must say


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 21, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> hmm...
> 
> http://streaming2.vidilife.com/vidilife/video/2005/11/11/54468/555773.wmv


 
I don't get it...:idunno: 

Was the guy who was mounted just covering up, giving up, or what?  Is this somekind of joke...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 21, 2006)

He had mount, and was umm... "rubbing it in" 

Back massage is a interesting way to distract a guy...



			
				upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I don't get it...:idunno:
> 
> Was the guy who was mounted just covering up, giving up, or what?  Is this somekind of joke...


----------



## green meanie (Apr 22, 2006)

Criminy jim jam what the hell was that!?! :erg:


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 24, 2006)

O.K....that was weird.


----------



## Drag'n (Apr 24, 2006)

Hahahaha! Oh what a cruel sense of humour. And did you see the guy on the bottom kicking his legs like a crying baby. Classic!


----------

